# God Told Me I Would Marry You



## aribell (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay ladies,

Maybe it's just my age group and the fact that I went to a Christian university, but I hear these stories of "God said he was gonna be my husband," often--more often than is actually the case!  Case in point:  When a student bible study leader at my college got engaged to his current wife, he was approached by a handful of girls who said that God had told her that she was going to be his wife.  Didn't hear the details of why they thought that, but still, that's too much.  (He is a very cute, funny, godly man, but no, they said it was the voice of God rather than their own attraction).

On the other hand, I know stories of where people did think the Lord was leading them together and it actually did work out.  Just wondering if you ladies have any experience with this and if you have any insight on discerning the Lord's voice from our own hearts.


----------



## SugarBaby (Oct 1, 2008)

I didn't hear God's voice when I married my first husband. BUT I didn't ask God either and my ex was the wrong man for me. 

I think when I hear people say that God told me this is my next wife...it means (to me) that person has thought about it, wrote out his/her desires, prayed and meditated on it, and has put so much work in the "preparation" of their spouse that the voice that we hear is really God's confirmation of his divine plan in action...


----------



## planodiva (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Sugarbaby.  For me instantly when I met my husband I thought...hmmmm...and we continued as friends.  Then we had a 6 month period where we did not speak I began to pray to God about who this man was to me and praying about the posibility of God placing him in my life because he was to be my husband.  I continued to pray for him and over him even though we were not in each others lives.

When we became friends again I was amazed when after 3 months he began to hint to me that he wanted to get married and desired me as his wife.  

I think God begins to prepare you for marriage with no mate in sight so I don't know if you can hear the voice of God leading you to some magical person


----------



## Farida (Oct 2, 2008)

Sometimes people decide who they want God to choose for them.

That is not how it works.

It takes maturity to know the difference between someone you want and someone God wants for you.

God would not send you:
1. A man who is currently married.
2. A man who does not believe in God.
3. A man who does not respect you.
4. A man who does not love you.


----------



## Ramya (Oct 2, 2008)

I was told to not tell the person if God tells me that he is my husband. Because if he's praying about me, God should speak to him as well and the message will be confirmed on both sides. Though I know who my future husband is, I would never tell him b/c i'm almost certain that God hasn't spoken to him about it yet.


----------



## aribell (Oct 2, 2008)

alabama said:


> I was told to not tell the person if God tells me that he is my husband. Because if he's praying about me, God should speak to him as well and the message will be confirmed on both sides. Though I know who my future husband is, I would never tell him b/c i'm almost certain that God hasn't spoken to him about it yet.



That's what I think, too.  Here is where I see situations like this go really wrong, where Christians (men and women) will tell the other person, "God told me..." expecting the other person to fall in line with that, when the message hasn't been confirmed in them independently.

Besides, I think waiting (praying meanwhile) for the Lord to speak to the man's heart about it serves as a good check for us, so we don't go turning our wants and desires into the voice of the Lord.  If it actually is the Lord's will, He will bring it to pass.

ETA: Yes and amen to the Lord not bringing you a man who does not love you.


----------



## aribell (Oct 2, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 2, 2008)

planodiva said:


> I agree with Sugarbaby. For me instantly when I met my husband I thought...hmmmm...and we continued as friends. Then we had a 6 month period where we did not speak *I began to pray to God about who this man was to me and praying about the posibility of God placing him in my life because he was to be my husband. I continued to pray for him and over him even though we were not in each others lives*.
> 
> When we became friends again I was amazed when after 3 months he began to hint to me that he wanted to get married and desired me as his wife.
> 
> I think God begins to prepare you for marriage with no mate in sight so I don't know if you can hear the voice of God leading you to some magical person


 
This is where I am at with a particular male friend of mine! I do this daily! He is always asking me to lift him in my prayers and wants to go with me to CHURCH =)  God is so Good!


----------



## kandake (Oct 2, 2008)

Very interesting.

Before we were married my ex-husband told me that God told him that I was his wife.  At the time and up until we were officially engaged I asked God for confirmation.  At the time I believed I received confirmation.  But now I'm not sure.  

I don't know if I heard God's voice or if I made it all up in my head.  But since we are divorced now, I'm gonna go with I wanted to hear God's voice but maybe it wasn't really him confirming our union but my own emotions.


----------



## PD87 (Oct 2, 2008)

imho god is within, our minds are connected to the energy of the creator so when somebody says that god told them, my reality states that it is their true self speaking. it's their spirit or soul feeling that magnetic pull towards another spirit or soul that they may have had an experience with before in another life or world. 

I do believe that there are cases where people mistake (whether purposely or unintentionally ) their lust or attraction as a divine sign... this is where ego taming and control needs to be worked on.... but there  are also times where they are reconnecting with an energy that they are familiar with... and it is definitely a true feeling and a true state of sub-consciousness that they're feeling consciously.

maybe I'm going off topic but I don't think  its always a male female connection either that our god minds tell our inner being to drive towards... sometimes you can get that message, feeling or pull towards another female, or two males can get that pull.. its not always sexual, not always to result in marriage, love is universal, unconditional and eternal so you will always get that connection feeling with plenty of different universal energies and you'll get them eternally and should share them unconditionally..

just my humble opinion...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread, that has always been something I wondered about. Now i'm clearer about this issue.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 2, 2008)

alabama said:


> I was told to not tell the person if God tells me that he is my husband. Because if he's praying about me, God should speak to him as well and the message will be confirmed on both sides. Though I know who my future husband is, I would never tell him b/c i'm almost certain that God hasn't spoken to him about it yet.


 
This thread is like WHOA! I mean in three days God is done some things I don't understand....but this...is...I 



anywayz....Alabama/Amerikan.....you sound like me. I know....but I know not to say anything to him.  God hasn't spoken to him yet since it's not time..... but I mean....everything keeps being confirmed over and over.....wow...I think I'm gonna go pray to make sure lol


----------



## daaiyah (Oct 2, 2008)

I think if you ask him, he will tell/reveal/show you.
When I started dating my husband I was also dating someone else. 
So I am just enjoying life and being me. Well one of them starts talking all serious and looking for a commitment. Upwardly mobile, MBA, handsome and worldly enough to have an intelligent conversation with anyone - he would have been a good logical choice.
But I asked God and he showed me 2 possibilities.
One was this guy and him cheating on me...."What..No!!! But he is so smart and pretty"

The other possibility was the other guy (who wasn't even leaning toward being serious or rich or close to it) unconditionally loving me and always being faithful. Not flashy just completely and wholly good. 
Well, I told Mr. Pretty what happened and I would decline because something else was for me.

Twenty one years later I am so thankful that God gave me a glimpse of my husband and what was to come. These years have been the very best of my life and I am so thankful that God doesn't save his revelations for just the righteous.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^Yup....also before I go to sleep...I remember some point in 2006 asking to meet my husband...even if we could only be friends for a while but to help each grow and prepare to be together even if we weren't ready and he didn't know.

I also remember reading in a book...does God have faith in you to handle what you ask for.....


He may of had the faith in me but I didn't know what I was asking for.


Anywayz....before I met him I had three dreams about him and didn't figure it out til like ten months later.....inbetween that I had three more...now they're starting to come to fullfilment....but it's like the closer I get to God the better things get...that wasn't my reasoning for getting closer to God but I def see his blessing


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 2, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> ^^^Yup....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daaiyah (Oct 3, 2008)

hwiseman,

I believe something good comes from everything. 
First of all four children is a blessing in itself (AKA your retirement plan). Your child will always be your family, husbands can come and go. 
I completely understand your mistrust of men and the abuse issue, however, I know there are men who are nurturers. There are men who can love and restore and for whatever reason are not married. I also know that if you never remarry God loves you and will not fail you.  Sometimes the plans we envision ourselves having are not in our best interest. We have to trust in God and know (not just say we know, but know without thinking about it) that God has our back.
I love you and am praying for you as I type.


----------



## momi (Oct 3, 2008)

Be careful though... there were at least 3 women that I know of that claimed God had shown them my current husband was supposed to be their husband.  More than a decade later we are still together - (Thank You Lord).

One of the girls mother even bought a ring and gave it to him to present it to the girl.   Praise God he did not agree with this and never presented the ring to the girl...


----------



## kandake (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, these are some crazy stories.

The bible says "HE who finds a wife finds a good thing"  not SHE who finds a husband.  I strongly believe that GOD will reveal a partner to a man before he confirms it in the heart of the woman.

All this other stuff is just foolishness.


----------



## envybeauty (Oct 3, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Wow, these are some crazy stories.
> 
> *The bible says "HE who finds a wife finds a good thing" not SHE who finds a husband. I strongly believe that GOD will reveal a partner to a man before he confirms it in the heart of the woman.*
> 
> All this other stuff is just foolishness.


 

I so agree with this.  I think that's why most of the relationships where the women were chasing after a man failed miserably because of this.


----------



## Ramya (Oct 3, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Wow, these are some crazy stories.
> 
> The bible says "HE who finds a wife finds a good thing" not SHE who finds a husband. I strongly believe that *GOD will reveal a partner to a man before he confirms it in the heart of the woman*.
> 
> All this other stuff is just foolishness.


 
Hmm I disagree with the bolded. 2 of the marriage counselors at my church married who God revealed to them and God spoke to the woman first. In fact one lady knew 2 years before her husband did. I agree that we are not to pursue men. God promised me that He would reveal to me my husband and He did. At that time that he was revealed to me, I'd never met him before. Fast forward 3 months and we have been introduced.  I know that he is to be my husband but I can't say whether or not God has revealed that to him. We just speak in passing right now nothing big nor will i ever pursue him. It is up to him to follow Gods will not me to tell him that I am his wife nor to try and get close to him.


----------



## kandake (Oct 3, 2008)

alabama said:


> Hmm I disagree with the bolded. 2 of the marriage counselors at my church married who God revealed to them and God spoke to the woman first. In fact one lady knew 2 years before her husband did. I agree that we are not to pursue men. God promised me that He would reveal to me my husband and He did. At that time that he was revealed to me, I'd never met him before. Fast forward 3 months and we have been introduced.  I know that he is to be my husband but I can't say whether or not God has revealed that to him. We just speak in passing right now nothing big nor will i ever pursue him. It is up to him to follow Gods will not me to tell him that I am his wife nor to try and get close to him.



I see where you're coming from and I can't deny your relationship with God and what he has revealed to you.

The basis of my statement steams from the way God operates.  1st Corinthians 14:40 says "let everything be done decently and in order"  Because the man is considered the head I would feel as though God would reveal himself to the man first.  I think any other route causes confusion, as in the stories that were described in the thread.

However, I would also like to say that these are my opinions and based on what I've been taught.  I am not a bible scholar in the least and I don't profess to know everything.  Heck I may be wrong all together.


----------



## aribell (Oct 3, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> The basis of my statement steams from the way God operates.  1st Corinthians 14:40 says "let everything be done decently and in order"  Because the man is considered the head I would feel as though God would reveal himself to the man first.  I think any other route causes confusion, as in the stories that were described in the thread.



I think that you're right in saying that the man is the head and I also believe that no woman should pursue a man, regardless of what she believes the Lord has revealed.  But if the Holy Spirit speaks equally to men and women, and prophetic gifts also come to both, I don't know why a woman couldn't be shown that.  Could it be to help her prepare her heart?

I honestly don't know...but like other people have said, I have heard one too many stories where multiple women believe God has shown a certain man to be her husband.  Discerning one's own heart is so difficult.  Right now I'm taking the prayer approach of, "Lord, not my will be done, but Thine."

ETA:  At some point when thinking about this, I was reminded of the verse in the Gospels describing Mary's response to all the miraculous prophesies preceding and directly following Jesus' birth (the angel, his dedication in the temple, the wise men).  What the Scriptures say is that "Mary pondered these things in her heart."  She didn't run out telling everyone what God had revealed.  She didn't even presume to understand fully what it meant; but she just kept it in her heart and waited for the Lord to manifest His will.  I think that's applicable here.


----------



## kandake (Oct 3, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think that you're right in saying that the man is the head and I also believe that no woman should pursue a man, regardless of what she believes the Lord has revealed.  But if the Holy Spirit speaks equally to men and women, and prophetic gifts also come to both, I don't know why a woman couldn't be shown that.  Could it be to help her prepare her heart?
> 
> I honestly don't know...but like other people have said, I have heard one too many stories where multiple women believe God has shown a certain man to be her husband.  Discerning one's own heart is so difficult.  Right now I'm taking the prayer approach of, *"Lord, not my will be done, but Thine."*
> 
> ETA:  At some point when thinking about this, I was reminded of the verse in the Gospels describing Mary's response to all the miraculous prophesies preceding and directly following Jesus' birth (the angel, his dedication in the temple, the wise men).  What the Scriptures say is that *"Mary pondered these things in her heart."*  She didn't run out telling everyone what God had revealed.  *She didn't even presume to understand fully what it meant; but she just kept it in her heart and waited for the Lord to manifest His will.  I think that's applicable here.*



I like your post.

I agree that God speaks to men and women equally.  Based on that he could very well speak to a woman first.  I need to do more searching on this topic for my own edification.

I guess the take away for me is that its important to: 

1.  understand/pray about your own will vs. God's will.
2.  keep those things in "your heart" and wait for God's manifestation of your revelation.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 3, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Wow, these are some crazy stories.
> 
> *The bible says "HE who finds a wife finds a good thing" not SHE who finds a husband.* I strongly believe that GOD will reveal a partner to a man before he confirms it in the heart of the woman.
> 
> All this other stuff is just foolishness.


 

Yes...but just because you know, doesn't mean that you should go after him.  Let God lead him to you...even if ya'll are already in each others lives.

Because just as easily a man can run right after a woman who wants nothing to do with him.  And think just like a woman that God is telling him that's his wife...shoot some men say it now as a pick up line.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 3, 2008)

alabama said:


> Hmm I disagree with the bolded. 2 of the marriage counselors at my church married who God revealed to them and God spoke to the woman first. In fact one lady knew 2 years before her husband did. I agree that we are not to pursue men. God promised me that He would reveal to me my husband and He did. At that time that he was revealed to me, I'd never met him before. Fast forward 3 months and we have been introduced.  I know that he is to be my husband but I can't say whether or not God has revealed that to him. We just speak in passing right now nothing big nor will i ever pursue him. It is up to him to follow Gods will not me to tell him that I am his wife nor to try and get close to him.


 


To add on to what Alabama said. I was reading Power of A Woman by Michelle M. Hammond.  One thing she even said that there will be times where God will reveal something to a woman but her point in knowing is not to tell the man...but to carry in her heart. It's just something He is allowing her to know ...but don't go yelling off no rooftops about til God says something....  Or even that if she is directed to God will confirm it for him. But


----------



## kayte (Oct 3, 2008)

> Just wondering if you ladies have any experience with this and if you have any insight on discerning the Lord's voice from our own hearts.



GREAT THREAD


----------



## daaiyah (Oct 4, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think that you're right in saying that the man is the head and I also believe that no woman should pursue a man, regardless of what she believes the Lord has revealed.  But if the Holy Spirit speaks equally to men and women, and prophetic gifts also come to both, I don't know why a woman couldn't be shown that.  Could it be to help her prepare her heart?



I think it _is_ to prepare her. I never told my husband the story of my two choices (him being the better choice), but I do know that if it had not been revealed to me, I probably would have dated as many people as I could have...just because. 
AND my husband told me that he _knew_ I was his wife before I ever layed eyes on him. He told me this years after we had been married. When we were dating he never mentioned this to me. I *thought* I was the only one who knew.  Apparently we both knew (separately) and didn't tell the other. So now I can't imagine God revealing it to one and not the other although I  suppose it is possible.


----------



## babydollhair (Oct 5, 2008)

My exhusband said the that God told him i was going to be his wife, but i dont really know if it was so,


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 26, 2009)

Bumping old thread to add: I met a man who told me that once, I guess someone was a liar kuz I didn't marry him. LOL


----------



## aribell (Mar 26, 2009)

A Christian author writing about interpreting personal prophecies had a separate chapter just for this topic.  He said that he had never seen a case where this was revealed to one person and not the other.  We can't put the Holy Spirit in a box, but it seems to be true.

At the same time, there are plenty of non-Christians who say, "I just knew I was going to marry him/her," and it's more of an intuition thing rather than a "God" thing.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 10, 2009)

What do you ladies think of others telling you that God revealed to them who you will marry?  

I have had several people tell me that God told them I will marry my ex-boyfriend.  Two ladies in particular still tell me this and my ex and I have been broken up since 2007.  My answer to them simply is, if that's what God wants, then why hasn't he told me?  I used to lament over the breakup wondering if I made a mistake but I let it go once I realized that my desire to marry him was MY desire, not God's.  Now I'm waiting patiently for the husband God has for me.

Back to the original topic- I admire you ladies who have asked God to reveal your husband to you before you meet him.  I'm a little nervous to do so thinking that I will become too impatient waiting to meet him.  I do ask, however, that once I do meet him that God will confirm he is my husband sooner than later.


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 10, 2009)

That sort of happened to me and my DH now.  Neither one of us were interested in the other and had no inclinations to even look at each other that way but his mother, both of my sisters, my mother, his brother in law and sister in law and his daughter all saw this coming to pass each of them individually not knowing the others had this belief also.  None of them ever said anything to either of us because they knew we would have done everything in our power for that not to happen, it just would not have felt right to either of us.

It was off the charts for both of us when we realized what was happening.  DH saw it first prayed about it because he thought that it was not possible and made no sense.  I was the last to see it.

I am happy to say after dating and marriage combined almost 7 years we are sooooooo thankful for each other and that others were praying about this before he and I ever saw it.

I am not sure I would have been receptive to someone telling me that though.  I think our family members handled it correctly.  They did NOT tell us what they were feeling, thinking or praying about.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL! 

i always laugh when i hear this stuff because women are funny creatures. heres the thing, you dont know who youre marrying until you get a ring, period. your choice of when to get married is not up to you and its almost 100% out of your control. thats something we as women have to come to grips with. be patient, pray, and wait for God to bring someone to you. 

I have had several women in my circle believe such and such was supposed to be their husband. so they sat pretty until they figured it would be time. and now all of those men are married with children. it sucks because they believed it for sure. its also a little whacked because after many years you can tell there's a bit of jealousy and hateration in it. 

I just pray God sends them someone  soon. 


nicola.kirwan said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> Maybe it's just my age group and the fact that I went to a Christian university, but I hear these stories of "God said he was gonna be my husband," often--more often than is actually the case! Case in point: When a student bible study leader at my college got engaged to his current wife, he was approached by a handful of girls who said that God had told her that she was going to be his wife. Didn't hear the details of why they thought that, but still, that's too much. (He is a very cute, funny, godly man, but no, they said it was the voice of God rather than their own attraction).
> 
> On the other hand, I know stories of where people did think the Lord was leading them together and it actually did work out. Just wondering if you ladies have any experience with this and if you have any insight on discerning the Lord's voice from our own hearts.


----------



## aribell (Dec 11, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I have had several women in my circle believe such and such was supposed to be their husband. so they sat pretty until they figured it would be time. and now all of those men are married with children. it sucks because they believed it for sure. its also a little whacked because after many years you can tell there's a bit of jealousy and hateration in it.
> 
> I just pray God sends them someone soon.


 
This is still such a bizaare phenomenon to me.  I really feel like it's spiritual warfare.  Satan can deceive a woman into wasting her time waiting and then have her dealing with all sorts of bitterness when it doesn't pan out.

A lot of times though, I want to pry deeper and ask whether this is just something that they "feel strongly" or whether it's truly of the Lord.  Something I've learned in discerning God's voice is that with the Lord, things generally take faith.  It's not simply whatever we decided to set our heart on and then put God's name on it so that we can be feel confident that He's going to give it to us.  But there's a tension there, between our will and His--a struggle.  I think that's why a lot of times the stories of God truly speaking involve both parties being surprised, or some kind of situation that would not have come about absent God's leading.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I do believe God will tell BOTH parties they were meant to marry.  But even if you are 100% sure that God said it; I believe both parties should continue to be prayerful about the situation.  

ESPECIALLY FEMALES! We tend to lead with our emotions and wind up being hurt in the end.  

Me personally, do I know who my husband is....yeah....and I'm going to continue to date until HE (the guy) puts a ring on it.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Dec 12, 2009)

I actually know a guy who had this experience (supposedly). According to him, when he first met his now girlfriend, God spoke to him and said, "That is the girl you're going to marry." He didn't act on it immediately, but approached her 3 weeks later and after mutually spending time in prayer seeking God's will, they have been together ever since.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Dec 12, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about this. I noticed the provisions about whom God would send to you and who he wouldn't..well... 

I know a couple whom it was prophesied in front of the whole church that they were going to get married...now, the situation..he's a Pastor and he was either going through a divorce or just got divorced to his 1st or could have been his 2nd wife..I'm not sure which, could have been 1st. The female went to church with the former couple for years and what I know of her character, I could see her scheming to push wifey out at all costs. NOW - in MY eyes I look at that and I think _Really? THAT was God?_ When I heard that that happened, I was wondering which one of them paid the prophet to say that...it could have been either one..

But say they weren't messing around, perhaps one felt it and the other didn't, or neither one of them felt it and this prophet saying this to the entire congregation was a shock to everyone including them...wouldn't that have an affect on their desires? I believe you can grow in love with and feel convicted that it's 'right' with anyone who seems to love God as much as you do. If it never crossed your mind about someone before but the thought was basically forced into your brain, and everyone elses around you, and you see each other and talk to each other ALL the time..isn't that a prime recipe for that prophecy to 'come to pass'?

Plus these are two ministers. MATURE Christians such as these, as their titles suggest, should mean that they are individuals who don't have a problem hearing God. But it's also possible that they did both hear and the prophet was confirmation.

I WANT to say it but I can't absolutely say I know it wasn't God because of how it 'looks' to me and most people on the outside looking in. But I also know there marriage hasn't been roses. He's cheated on her and schemed on me. I didn't fall for the Hannah and Peninah jivetalk though...Nah boo, you may think cause you've been preaching for all these years and I just stopped clubbing last night (figuratively) that you can convince me to take the Old Testament out of context and forget that Jesus Christ came and spoke against adultery and fornication but I read my Bible and the Spirit helps me to discern probably alot stronger than you! The NERVE!

(calming down)..OMGosh this is so long..Ok just one more thing.

There was a point in time when I prayed for God to reveal things to me and to help me to not fall into traps when dealing with men and to guide me and I asked God. Literally the next day, I wasn't even in a place where I'd expect it, or was even looking for it but I felt God revealed a person to me in a supernatural way. And in that instant the person seemed to confirm what it was too. I'd continue to pray over it for weeks, and it's like I'd continue to get confirmation. It threw me for a loop though because it could never be...it would not be a good situation for me. A little while after the experience wore off though I snapped out of it and concluded that my destiny for marriage is with someone else. I still wonder what that 'spiritual connection' we made was really about. Like I said, from our lives I have no doubt that my husband is someone else, but at that time, a few things, well more than a few things made me feel like God was telling me "That's your man" and for a minute I felt that and it felt soooo real. Sooo real, I feel like if that wasn't showing me something I don't know what will. Maybe it was a test run of my ability to recognize things in the spirit. I'm glad we didn't act on our feelings but I don't regret the connection.


----------

